# Getting bad md5s on downloads, how to fix?



## Aypeeootrek (Jun 7, 2012)

What's up. As of last Thursday I was trying to update the rom I was on but I kept having trouble. It boot looped several times on both dirty and clean flashes and also different downloads from different browsers. At first I thought it was the kernel I was installing through aroma installer. Then I finally decided to check the md5 and that was the culprit. Bad md5s on EVERY download now including other roms.

Is there a way to fix this? Not even sure what happened to begin with to give me bad downloads while other ppls were fine. Or is there a workaround like dling the rom to my computer and transferring.

One more thing. What about my previous downloads? Are those md5s good? After those boot loops I reverted to a nano and it just hasn't been playing to nice. Figured maybe I could clean a different rom I have dled. Thanks!


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

To my knowledge you can't fix it. I don't know a lot about md5 but I believe it's similar to a finger print for that file letting you know it is the right file and everything is there and in the right place also downloading from a computer with a stable internet connection will have better results


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you on 4.2.1? If so, there are many variables at play.

I've checked an MD5 once in my android career.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aypeeootrek (Jun 7, 2012)

Nah was on galaxy mod 10 and trying to upgrade to 11.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but I don't check md5s either. I actually have it set off on TWRP to not check them


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

What causes a bad download? I've checked a few times but that was on Motown where you had to sbf if you had a bad flash.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aypeeootrek (Jun 7, 2012)

^I have no idea but after 10th download it went through


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

FYI, an MD5 is a data signature. It corresponds to a specific file. If one byte is different, the MD5 is different.

Nothing will cause a mismatch other than a bad download. Make sure the d/l completes, it's the same file size, and the original upload is working.

Sent from my CM10 SGS3 via Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I've checked an MD5 once in my android career.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


same here, hundreds of ROM flashes over many devices over the years, right on man, glad you got it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

